# Quell the rumors... Reveal the facts...



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I needed to get this out in the open. I wanted to get the rumors and for me to admit the facts.

I must say that if anyone out there thinks it is easy selling shrimp then you are completely mistaken, at least in the quantity that I do. So little is known, a lot of misinformation, living creatures, etc. etc.

The funny thing is that there are so many people out there that want shrimp, yet when someone actually sells them on a store they complain. I will be the first to admit that I am not perfect in selling them, but I urge any critics out there to give it a shot before you criticize.

Within the past 2 weeks I have definitely slacked on shipping these out fast. I apologize to those that have had to wait for me to ship em. All orders will have been shipped by tomorrow, no backlogged packages to be shipped.

As for the CRS that I was shipping: Yes they were definitely too small, and I have admitted that. I will not be shipping small CRS anymore. They will not be for sale for a long time so that I can let them grow. Due to grading procedures and their inbred immune systems, shipping them small is not feasible. Plus I had a nice die-off in one tank 

As for small shrimps, there is an article I wrote which explains it all: http://www.planetinverts.com/Why Ship Young Shrimp.html

Oh, heres another one from another site: http://www.petshrimp.com/articles/whyyoungshrimp.html

Its no coincidence...

To the haters out there (you know who you are) Don't drink so much haterade


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

havent bought from you yet and i still dont think there is a reason not to. well being broke is a reason i guess.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

I have bought from you before, and will continue to do so. I am sorry that there are those out there that are "hatin". Thanks for providing a great site, great prices, and great shrimp to those of us out here. I promise there are those of us who appreciate and respect what you do. 

- Chris


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

"Is it in you?"

Ryan always the trouble maker.

any chance youll be carried crystal black shrimp in the future? maybe some higher grade ones S+?

and how are the golden bees doing for you?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I have purchased from you.
I will admit I thought they were very small when they arrived, I was surprised. But it was my own fault. I was so excited to be getting shrimp I didn't pay attention. Listed on your website in several places it was mentioned that the shrimp will be very small, 1/4" or smaller. You also stated it in the thank you email twice.

I do not see fault in your system. They were small, but very much healthy and alive, very active as a matter of fact. And after reading why, it makes sense to ship small. I was satisfied, and will purchase from you again, thanks


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I always ship my rcs small by your recommendation and so far never a doa, also i have always received small shrimp when ordering from others. "admittedly i avoid ads that say they'll ship berried shrimp or full grown adults tho".
Your site has been a great help for me in learning to keep shrimp and i still want your crs when you get some! I turned down 10 a grades for 40 bucks shipped they just didn't look the same!


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

I placed an $500 order from Ryan a few months back .. and he sent me part of the order .. which most of them shrimps were like 1/10" .. but the bags were leaking water so most of the shrimps die within a few days but Ryan said that he will resend me the shrimps for replacement since the leaking bags must be the reason with all the deads in the shrimps. Yes, I was shocked to see the shrimps that small but I think they wouldnt die if the bags were not leaking water with barely a few drops in the bags when the package arrived. I also think that a size of 1/4" would be best when shipping .. anything smaller might be a bit too small to sell. Ryan is a very nice seller .. and he really took his time to show me steps by steps on how to set up a tank .. buy the soil .. etc .. and I got them all set up ready for his crystal reds whenever they are ready. I waited a while already for his replacement with no complain since I know he must be very busy with real life job .. shrimp stuffs .. etc .. plus the shrimps need sometimes to grow as well  I dont see why someone would have any problem with Ryan 

So Ryan .. dont worry about what the others think  just keep up the good works  and dont forget to finish up my order hehehehehe


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I cannot thank you guys enough! 

I have nothing to hide, ever! That is why whenever an issue comes up I will throw it right out into the open for everyone to see and read. I dont like rumors, secrets, etc.

If I was only in the hobby to make a buck then I would not have the main site or forum. The store compared to the main site and forum is so small. I cannot tell you how many hours I have put into the main site and the forum! I love it though.

I am actually thinking of expanding the store into the plant realm as well as crayfish. I may also start selling mosses too. Yes I like to make things more difficult for myself by selling live goods, but that is also a part of the fun. 

Ben- The Bees are in the works. (Black CRS)
Chik- It will be done soon


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

mosses, eh? hurry up expand already. rayer:


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Ryan,
Ya may not remember but I sold you your first batch of RCS. I think it was your first experience with shrimp. 
I just wanted to chime in and let ya know that I too have had my bad experiences with buyers. 
It seems know matter how many times you tell some people something they still manage to hear/read what they want. 
I can't count how many people complain about getting 1/4 to 1/2 inch shrimp in there shipment that haven't completely colored up yet. 
Even when that is stressed by me multiple times during the sale process.
It does get frustrating but I guess it's what we have to deal with in introducing this hobby to the masses.

And I can vouch for the website side of it all.......it may not be rocket science but it takes a lot more time than people think.

Bottom line I guess..........don't let them get ya down......you are doing great....keep it up bro.

BTW……….might you have an estimate of when the dark greens will be back in stock?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

GlitcH said:


> It does get frustrating but I guess it's what we have to deal with in introducing this hobby to the masses.


bingo :-D



GlitcH said:


> And I can vouch for the website side of it all.......it may not be rocket science but it takes a lot more time than people think.


Exactly. Its all about time. Its easy for me, but takes a long time especially with the detailed person I can be.



GlitcH said:


> Bottom line I guess..........don't let them get ya down......you are doing great....keep it up bro.


Thanks 



GlitcH said:


> BTW&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.might you have an estimate of when the dark greens will be back in stock?


Oprah must have recommended the dark greens because everyone seems to want em all of a sudden hehe  I would say a couple weeks.



SimplyOrange said:


> mosses, eh? hurry up expand already. rayer:


Yea I am a huge fan of mosses  They are beautiful especially when laid out well. I have seen some gorgeous moss only tanks that are stunning. I like moss only better than any other type of planted tank.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

> Yea I am a huge fan of mosses They are beautiful especially when laid out well. I have seen some gorgeous moss only tanks that are stunning. I like moss only better than any other type of planted tank.


I feel the same way, I started out with moss and have never turned back.

Wow what great testimonies, I know shrimp as my user name suggests and I agree that the best size to ship shrimp at is about 1 cm. I think the next time I buy shrimp I will try yours out. I truly like the prices and the free shipping. Way to go helping out the hobby.

Take care and hope the best for you.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm all for shipping shrimp small. When I bought from petshrimp.com, they were invisible. 

Selling stuff online isn't easy for the seller in you do it right. Buyers have more rights than you do and are more willing to muckrake since they don't see you when they buy.

Sorry to hear people don't understand the practices of breeding and selling inverts. GL.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Six said:


> Selling stuff online isn't easy for the seller in you do it right. Buyers have more rights than you do and are more willing to muckrake since they don't see you when they buy.


That is 100% true. I did my self bought CRS from him and they were so small couldn't tell the grade and didn't think they will live long. But, 1 month of result was only 6 live and rest of them died... I also had long dealy on shipping as well... But, he said he will send me extras and he told me some of the situation instead of not telling, so I kind of understood. But, sorry to hear those who doesn't understand.


----------

